# Guinness the Red Standard Poodle



## Paisley Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

*melts into puddle on floor* 

How can I wait for 2 years! This is torture!!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

He's adorable. I am falling more and more in love with the reds. Looks like a total bundle of joy.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Gorgeous, and the puppy's not too bad looking either. 

Seriously, his color is simply spectacular! And those legs go on for miles. Congrats!


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhh..your puppy looks exactly like my sweet little Harley when she was a puppy..just beautiful!Congratulations- and good luck with your baby.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL! I just figured out who you are! He is adorable. Glad he arrived safe and sound and that you are so happy! Many years of joy and happiness to you!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, he's gorgeous! I love their faces at that age.


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Guinness is beautiful! And I wish my legs still looked like that:argh:


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Omggg, too cute! His color is gorgeous


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, he is gorgeous! Congratulations! I have a red standard too. He's 5 months old.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohhh he is so cute. Congrats!!!


----------



## Marlow's Mum (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone  hi Cherie, my identity is no longer a secret  

I live in Vancouver near English bay if anyone in the Vancouver area wants to get together for a socialization/playdate!

I just LOVE this little guy. He is so loving and sensitive.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Marlow's Mum said:


> I just LOVE this little guy. He is so loving and sensitive.


...and he is really cute, too. Such a sweet face he has! Poodle puppies are so baby-like it amazes me sometimes.


----------

